# New Maxima



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?&threadid=25695


http://www.brianv.net/newmaxima/


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

ah yes, this car! i saw these pics a lil while back. that protective cladding is kinda weird tho. the body lines arent too bad, but it looks like it should be longer, no?


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)




----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

HisXLNC, where did you get this pic from? I wanna read the article. Can you scan this whole page with all the Japanese writing in it?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

one word for those pics:  nice! i wold like 3 , thanks!


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)

CarbonBlack200 said:


> *HisXLNC, where did you get this pic from? I wanna read the article. Can you scan this whole page with all the Japanese writing in it? *


It didn't scan it. It was something from another board. Those were the only pictures. 

The captions say it's the new Cefiro. Maxima in the US.


----------

